# Other > Fun and games >  Tell me more....

## Suzi

What's the worst movie you've ever seen?

----------


## Jaquaia

Any of the Sharknado movies!

----------


## S deleted

Haha Snarknado is so bad it’s good lol. Starship troopers is another. Sausage party was errrmmm, different.

----------


## Suzi

I hated Boogie Nights, Videodrome and Dune if it helps!

----------


## Jaquaia

I like Sausage Party  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

I haven't seen it.... Should I? lol

----------


## S deleted

Not when the kids are around lol

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## smelly_steph

the worst movie, I have ever seen, hands down, is grand tarino

about the only thing I remember about that aweful evening is a bit of the words from the credits

----------


## purplefan

Worst movie I ever saw was star trek the motion picture. It was star trek first big screen outing and I was really excited. Till the opening credits. It was truly awful. Special, effects was just cheap. A bit like Bill shatners wig. Art, sound, acting and scripts were laughable.  
Took me a long time to recover from that.

----------


## Jarre

Worst or sickest Human Centipede.... never again

----------

